# I have files outside of the 0 directory - how to delete?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So as we all know, as of android 4.2 all AOSP ROMs create a subdirectory on the internal storage, the 0 directory, that contains all our user data. After a recent screw up with my crackflashing, I had to Odin back to the original firmware, I forget the exact designation but it was the one that came with the device when it was first sold over a year ago (it's the only .tar file I have, never bothered to get a newer one).

Anyway, so now I'm back on AOSP ROMs again, but in Recovery mode I can see that I still have a lot of files outside of the 0 directory for when I was briefly back on Touchwiz.

What is the best way that people would recommend I get rid of these files? I can't find them with normal file explorers on my phone.


----------

